
100  Books: The Essential Man’s Library - rblion
http://artofmanliness.com/2008/05/14/100-must-read-books-the-essential-mans-library/
======
jacques_chester
A better title might have been "Essential Books Mostly from the 20th Century".
Which is good and well, but there's thousands of years of great literature to
draw from.

And I've read far too little of it.

As for Shakespeare, I prefer _Henry IV_ and _King Lear_.

Edit: Three books about Theodore Roosevelt? He was Norris-like, but history
furnishes a great many awesome badasses. I quite admire Gaius Julius Caesar
personally.

------
ansy
I find F. Scott Fitzgerald's The Great Gatsby's placement on the list
appropriate and Plato's to be suitably ironic. Gatsby had a library of uncut
(i.e. never opened) books and Plato argued against placing too much importance
on books themselves versus actually attaining knowledge.

